# Genshin Impact - Realm Of Tranquil Eternity - Game Soundtrack by Yu-Peng Chen & Hoyo-Mix



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi,

I'm really enjoying this latest soundtrack for *Genshin Impact* : *Realm Of Tranquil Eternity *Game by Yu-Peng Chen & Hoyo Mix.

Features Koto, and traditional Japanese instruments. (Koto, Shakuhachi, ..etc. )

It has a very lovely eastern/Japanese flavor this time around.

Cheers,
Muziksculp

This is Disc 1




Here is Disc 2


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 6, 2021)

*Genshin Impact* : *Realm Of Tranquil Eternity* is one of my favorite Game Soundtracks. 

Here is a live concert performance :


----------



## Jorgakis (Oct 7, 2021)

He nailed it again with these japan-themed tracks, though I think the Liyue music is still the most unique. But thats nitpick on a high level. Wonder what he will bring next!


----------

